# Game 76: Knicks @ Nets--04.07.05



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

vs.  
*
Thursday April 7, 2005
7:30 PM, EST*

    

    
Click Picture for Player Profile

The Nets are coming off a 31 point road vicotry against the Cavs on Tuesday, while the Knicks are coming off loss at home the Pacers. 

*Previous Meetings- Nets Lead Season Series 2-1:*
December 14th, @ NJ, Knicks 87 - Nets 79 
January 1st, @ NY, Nets 93 - Knicks 87 
April 1st, @ NY, Nets 93 - Knicks 91 

*Playoff Standings (4/7/05):*
7th- Cavs 38-36 (2 games out of 6th)
8th- 76ers 36-37 (1 game behind)
----------------------------------
9th- Nets 36-39 (1 1/2 games out)
10th- Magic 35-39 (2 1/2 games out)​


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

We all know what'll be the outcome of this game. :biggrin:


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

Who's goin' to this game?

I'm gonna be in Section 103.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

always looking for these games, "Best PG of the league" Pffff, the nets win this one


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I've got seats in the section in front of my TV.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Front row seat ... by my monitor. :biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

This is like our 22nd must win game in a row... LOL

-Petey


----------



## xavisxavis (Apr 2, 2005)

Don't worry, we're gonna win. I read in this article some few days ago, I think it was an interview with Starbury, and he said: "whenever in doubt, shoot...well...thats what I think". He said something like that. That may be why he gets all the numbers, but never gets the Wins...


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

xavisxavis said:


> Don't worry, we're gonna win. I read in this article some few days ago, I think it was an interview with Starbury, and he said: "whenever in doubt, shoot...well...thats what I think". He said something like that. That may be why he gets all the numbers, but never gets the Wins...


Yes, we will win, but will we win by enough to cover the spread?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

xavisxavis said:


> Don't worry, we're gonna win. I read in this article some few days ago, I think it was an interview with Starbury, and he said: "whenever in doubt, shoot...well...thats what I think". He said something like that. That may be why he gets all the numbers, but never gets the Wins...


He said that to Crawford when Crawford was uncertain about his role with the Knicks.

I think he meant to say...

"Whenever in doubt, and I am not on the floor, shoot, that is what I would do."

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i say it over and over we have to come out and play hard and hope the knicks arent feelin it from outside we arent the suns or heat so anyone can beat us


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

I hate to say it, but the Knicks are always a dangerous team, because Crawford & Marbury could always catch fire at any point. Even Whiny Tim sometimes.

Would be good to put them away by the middle of the third quarter, like they handled the Cavs tonight.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

schub said:


> I hate to say it, but the Knicks are always a dangerous team, because Crawford & Marbury could always catch fire at any point. Even Whiny Tim sometimes.
> 
> Would be good to put them away by the middle of the third quarter, like they handled the Cavs tonight.


I would love to say that but the Knicks are done...they are shot...plus Kidd has like a 10-1 record against the Knicks...hehe...


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Mogriffjr said:


> I would love to say that but the Knicks are done...they are shot...plus Kidd has like a 10-1 record against the Knicks...hehe...


True, but Friday got a little scary. I'm sure we all did a little :gopray: when that last shot went up. And this time, there's no Pope (R.I.P.) to help us out.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

schub said:


> True, but Friday got a little scary. I'm sure we all did a little :gopray: when that last shot went up. And this time, there's no Pope (R.I.P.) to help us out.


heh I think that was the Garden more than anything...and in the end, we pulled it out...it's at the swamp this time, so I'm expecting us to be fired up and the Knicks to continue to dwell in the doldrums...


----------



## smaug (Jul 28, 2003)

I'd definately like to see a nets win tonight.. i love seeing the nets beat the knicks.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

smaug said:


> I'd definately like to see a nets win tonight.. i love seeing the nets beat the knicks.


We dont play tonight


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

uptown4784 said:


> We dont play tonight


And neither do the Nets.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

i wouldn´t sleep on the knicks though. hatred is a strong driving force. and last time we played them, it was just too close.

i just don´t want us to come out flat, and get in a hole early. but i think we´ll be alright: we know what´s at stake. and how could we not be up for a game vs knicks?? :banana:


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

schub said:


> And neither do the Nets.



We= Nets :banana:


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Petey said:


> This is like our 22nd must win game in a row... LOL
> 
> -Petey


And it won't be the last.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Nothing is more satisfying than watching the NYC MSG hype machine go down to the regional ******* stepchildren from NJ. I really hate the Knicks.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

I really hope we could carry some of that offense from the Cavs game. BTW I think Zoran should get 20+ minutes. Even if you take away the things he's really good at(getting to the paint, height, passing), something I learned this year is that he's actually a really good shooter(after the injury). I just hope they don't make him guard the PG(they make him do this even when he's playing SF, I dunno why :curse: ). 


People have to stop acting like this is an automatic win. Right now, the Knicks are trying to play spoiler(even if they aren't doing a very good job) and losing this game would be HORRIBLE for our post season chances.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

NJ Grand NJ said:


> People have to stop acting like this is an automatic win..


Isn't that what you said last time? 

Screw the Knicks.

Go Nets. :cheers:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this gm will truly be a close gm i think we are gonna start running out of gas soon(kidd) hopefully not but were close to being in the playoffs and were gonna have to think mentaly that were not tired. this gm is realy got to go to vc he is going to pull us up and give us energy. kristic and kidd will also need to do well as any other player on the nets but vc is gonna need to step it up even more.
91 nets
89 knicks


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

roro26 said:


> i wouldn´t sleep on the knicks though. hatred is a strong driving force. and last time we played them, it was just too close.
> 
> i just don´t want us to come out flat, and get in a hole early. but i think we´ll be alright: we know what´s at stake. and how could we not be up for a game vs knicks?? :banana:


im feel you man we have to play d if we want to win


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

PSUmtj112 said:


> Isn't that what you said last time?
> 
> Screw the Knicks.
> 
> Go Nets. :cheers:


we do have to stop actin as though this is automatic win we arent the spurs or suns where every win is guarenteed


----------



## Rameny (Mar 1, 2005)

Nets just can't lose this game , our team (nets) are obvious much better then NYK in every as aspec of game .NYK ore wery limited team , no D (poor D) much points for Carter and Krstic ,offense very selfish (good for us).they are average`street basket team .

Key 4 Win : Good D , good shooting night for Carter , much ball passes for Krstic (NYK dont realy got Center, our main advantage)

By the Way I absolutely like this forum (big :clap: for Moderators),what a pity I'm not here when U all discuss.(in that time I'm  )


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Welcome to the bored Rameny.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Rameny said:


> Nets just can't lose this game , our team (nets) are obvious much better then NYK in every as aspec of game .NYK ore wery limited team , no D (poor D) much points for Carter and Krstic ,offense very selfish (good for us).they are average`street basket team .
> 
> Key 4 Win : Good D , good shooting night for Carter , much ball passes for Krstic (NYK dont realy got Center, our main advantage)
> 
> By the Way I absolutely like this forum (big :clap: for Moderators),what a pity I'm not here when U all discuss.(in that time I'm  )



:banana: welcome! you miss the fun when you´re sleeping....  

i agree with you, krstic should get alot of touches and OWN sweetney. i hope we run more too; last game was awesome in the frontcourt, but i´d like to see a few highlights.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Rameny said:


> Nets just can't lose this game , our team (nets) are obvious much better then NYK in every as aspec of game .NYK ore wery limited team , no D (poor D) much points for Carter and Krstic ,offense very selfish (good for us).they are average`street basket team .
> 
> Key 4 Win : Good D , good shooting night for Carter , much ball passes for Krstic (NYK dont realy got Center, our main advantage)
> 
> By the Way I absolutely like this forum (big :clap: for Moderators),what a pity I'm not here when U all discuss.(in that time I'm  )



Welcome aboard Rameny. I hope the time difference doesn't discourage you too much from posting. It's great to have a Serbian perspective on Nenad.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rameny said:


> Nets just can't lose this game , our team (nets) are obvious much better then NYK in every as aspec of game .NYK ore wery limited team , no D (poor D) much points for Carter and Krstic ,offense very selfish (good for us).they are average`street basket team .
> 
> Key 4 Win : Good D , good shooting night for Carter , much ball passes for Krstic (NYK dont realy got Center, our main advantage)
> 
> By the Way I absolutely like this forum (big :clap: for Moderators),what a pity I'm not here when U all discuss.(in that time I'm  )


Welcome to the board, sure you'll have a handfull of fun here.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

schub said:


> Welcome aboard Rameny. I hope the time difference doesn't discourage you too much from posting. It's great to have a Serbian perspective on Nenad.


Hehe and tons of inside info, remember all the Serbian posters who come on to share about Krstic and other players in the past during the draft? 

-Petey


----------



## Rameny (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanx guys ,let force of wining be with our Nets .I wont to see another episod :Nets Empire strike back :starwars: Go Nets Go


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

This is a game I really wish I could watch. After the last game, I am very curious to see how Veal interacts with Carter, Kidd, and Krstic as a starting SF. If the nets win big again, will the Nets start to rethink how they should use Veal in the future? If it turns out that Veal can be an effective SF/PF off the bench--instead of a PF/C like they've been using him--would it affect who the Nets may draft this year? Maybe Veal could be used as a SF off the bench, to play with either VC or RJ when the other is resting. I have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Dumpy said:


> This is a game I really wish I could watch. After the last game, I am very curious to see how Veal interacts with Carter, Kidd, and Krstic as a starting SF. If the nets win big again, will the Nets start to rethink how they should use Veal in the future? If it turns out that Veal can be an effective SF/PF off the bench--instead of a PF/C like they've been using him--would it affect who the Nets may draft this year? Maybe Veal could be used as a SF off the bench, to play with either VC or RJ when the other is resting. I have no idea what I'm talking about.


Valid point, Dumpy. I think one of the main issues for the summer is finding that 3rd swing man to work in a rotation with RJ and VC. A while ago, I thought it would be Mercer. Maybe it's Veal? He can't defend quick 3s though, but he's a good shooter, and he's good on the break. Still would be good to have another swing man (a more typical swing man than Veal) as insurance. Maybe that's Mercer. He's under contract.

I think the Buef has all but killed his chances of returning with his recent performance.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

:banghead: i have to work til 9:30, and it takes me an hour to get home. i´ll miss it and have to watch it on tape. *shakes fist* damn you, income, damn you!


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

roro26 said:


> :banghead: i have to work til 9:30, and it takes me an hour to get home. i´ll miss it and have to watch it on tape. *shakes fist* damn you, income, damn you!


That's pretty much my scenario for every weekday game, except sometimes I leave by 8:30, and I listen on the radio (at work and on the train).


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

schub said:


> That's pretty much my scenario for every weekday game, except sometimes I leave by 8:30, and I listen on the radio (at work and on the train).


wow, that´s harsh. i feel your pain. and i just know CAA is going to be charged tonight. at least i get to watch it, though, being in montreal and all.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

roro26 said:


> wow, that´s harsh. i feel your pain. and i just know CAA is going to be charged tonight. at least i get to watch it, though, being in montreal and all.


Go ahead, laugh it up. I've got your baseball team. Nah, nah, nah. :nah: :nah:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Dumpy said:


> Go ahead, laugh it up. I've got your baseball team. Nah, nah, nah. :nah: :nah:


 :laugh:


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> Go ahead, laugh it up. I've got your baseball team. Nah, nah, nah. :nah: :nah:


:boxing: trust me, i´m still hurting over that loss. the pain runs deep. treat them well! freaking montreal...took away the team...*grumbles* :nonono:


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

It's going to be hard to root for them for a while . . . I love Vidro, Wilkerson, Nick Johnson, and the young pitchers, but I can't stand the players that Jim Bowden signed this winter. How can you root for a team with Jose Guillen, Christian Guzman, and Vinny Castilla? ****ing Bowden.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> It's going to be hard to root for them for a while . . . I love Vidro, Wilkerson, Nick Johnson, and the young pitchers, but I can't stand the players that Jim Bowden signed this winter. How can you root for a team with Jose Guillen, Christian Guzman, and Vinny Castilla? ****ing Bowden.


ya, i know what you mean. that must be hard to watch. bowden is not a very-liked man right now.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I would like to see Nenad receieving 12+ shots, He can do a lot of damage to the Knicks froncourt


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

nenad´s in a rhythm right now. can´t wait for the match up tonight.


----------



## Nets24 (Mar 13, 2005)

Rose Killed us the last time, I want to see the adjusments made for this game. I expect Kidd on Crawford and T. Best getting a start to stick with Marbury. The Key to this game is making life tough for Marbury, if he has a bad game Knicks lose. Btw where is Hardaway?


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

If I could make one request for tonight's game, when writing your updates in this game thread, could posters pay extra attention to Veal's contributions? I'm really intrigued by the Veal-as-SF idea, and really wish I could watch . . . Thanks!!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Nets24 said:


> Rose Killed us the last time, I want to see the adjusments made for this game. I expect Kidd on Crawford and T. Best getting a start to stick with Marbury. The Key to this game is making life tough for Marbury, if he has a bad game Knicks lose. Btw where is Hardaway?


Rose really attacked the rim, and attacked out defense...he went to the line way too many times and was the reason they stayed in it throughout IMO.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> If I could make one request for tonight's game, when writing your updates in this game thread, could posters pay extra attention to Veal's contributions? I'm really intrigued by the Veal-as-SF idea, and really wish I could watch . . . Thanks!!!!


I gotcha man...I'll pull my ear especially for Veal just for ya...


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Veal is


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> I gotcha man...I'll pull my ear especially for Veal just for ya...


Thanks!!


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Big news!!!!





Allan Houston is unavailable for tonight's game!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vince Carter must really love his PSP, he is shown again playing with it as the pregame opens.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

schub said:


> Big news!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO I fell on the floor for that one haha...


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Nets24 said:


> Rose Killed us the last time, I want to see the adjusments made for this game. I expect Kidd on Crawford and T. Best getting a start to stick with Marbury. The Key to this game is making life tough for Marbury, if he has a bad game Knicks lose. Btw where is Hardaway?


Even if he has a good game the knicks lose :biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, the Nets are 15-2 vs the Knicks w/ Kidd in the lineup... Impressive.

-Petey


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Petey said:


> Wow, the Nets are 15-2 vs the Knicks w/ Kidd in the lineup... Impressive.
> 
> -Petey


According to NetsDaily, the Nets have won 18 of the last 21 meetings, including the playoff sweep.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

schub said:


> According to NetsDaily, the Nets have won 18 of the last 21 meetings, including the playoff sweep.


yea they are the step sistah's to us now. Hopefully that translate into a much needed win.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I hate to say this, but Buford might be due tonight. His last 5 games have been horrible.

Lets go Nets


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

schub said:


> According to NetsDaily, the Nets have won 18 of the last 21 meetings, including the playoff sweep.


Never heard of that. What is that? :biggrin:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i'm in


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Scalabrine steal!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knicks w/ 1st possesion, Sweetney puts it up over Krstic, Kidd rebound.

Kidd lobs it to Krstic, Knicks last touch.

Carter for 3 off, Collins rebounds, passes to Carter with the layup.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury to Carter to Thomas, tied game...

What a weird play.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Krstic gets fouled...going to the line...Kurt with his 1st foul...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

can someone give me a link for cbssportsline


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic to the line.

What a dump down by Carter.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Good sign, all Nets were running on the last play...

- Krstic is 5th among rookies in scoring hehe...

Krstic misses two FT's


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic misses both, Marbury hits a long 3. Kidd let up on him.

5-2, Knicks.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd miss, Knicks ball...

Marbury gets to the lane and gets fouled...and 1...VC's first foul


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins hands off to Kidd, misses.

Marbury changing speeds hits, and to the line.

Foul on Carter.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> can someone give me a link for cbssportsline


what about that link


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Carter miss, Krstic with the rebound...

Krstic misses close shot, Crawford rebound...

Crawford hits shots...9-2 Knicsk


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

looks like marbury is gonna show he is better than kidd tonight


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Veal to Carter, wild 3, Veal bounds to Krstic, misses.

Crawford hits.

Marbury fouls Carter.

3rd team foul.

9-0 runs for the Knicks.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Marbury fouls Carter...

Marbury is on Carter...interesting early on...


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd steal, misses shot!! 

Sweetney misses close shot...

Kidd misses shot

LOL...

Starbury misses shot...geez


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd steals, misses the layup, Sweetney misses, Carter misses with the hook, Marbury misses.

Nets are 0-7.

Carter hits a fade away.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

VC with the fade...and it counts...9-4 Knicks


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

can someone please get me a link for cbssportsline


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Tim Thomas makes shot...11-4

Knicks are 5-9 so far, Nets are 2-10


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Thomas fakes out Veal. Hits.

Knicks 11-4.

Knicks are hitting early, but turning it over.

Collins miss, Krstic was pushed.

Sweetney with his 2nd.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Sweetney already with 2 fouls...here comes Rose...he killed us last game...


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

ugh VC with his 2nd foul...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Best in for Carter. Carter fouled off of his miss.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> ugh VC with his 2nd foul...


who is vince guardin with the way this game is going nets will lose


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Best takes one off the chest, Marbury w/ the offensive.

Marbury out?

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Marbury with his 2nd foul...

Jermaine Jackson is in now...


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> who is vince guardin with the way this game is going nets will lose


Vince is on Crawford I believe...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knicks are over the limit at the 6:39. Krstic to the line.

Foul on Rose.

Hits the first.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

krstic is averaging 14ppg since the ASB...just more tidbits for ya hehe...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

11-5, Krstic misses.

Collins on Thomas, misses, Krstic w/ the board.

Best w/ a miss, Crawford hits the floater.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Crawford knocks down another shot...we need to attack!...

Knicks 13-5...


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Good shot coming out of the break there...

Collins fouls Kurt Thomas...his 1st...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

anyone still think nets will win


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Collins, Nets look pretty bad without Carter out there.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kurt with his second lol...he can't catch a break against us hehe...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Collins, Collins is fouled. 2 on Kurt Thomas.

Why would you foul him on a drive?

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Seems whenever knicks and nets play its always a foul fest


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

With Kidd's 2 assists, he has tied Wilkens already.

13-8, Nets.

Rims out.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knicks w/ their 4th turnover... back court... Yeah the Knicks are a bad team.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

this game will be won by the team that settles down first


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmm, Kidd misses a 3, board on the other end, Kidd with the layup, banking high, foul on Taylor.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^More like this game will be won by the team that doesnt have the most fouls at the end of the game


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd with the 3 point play...

tied Lenny Wilkins on the assist list...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd is 1-5 carter is 2-6


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd with the finger roll...Nets on an 8-0 run...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins with the bound off a Crawford miss, Collins to Kidd, Kidd w/ the layup.

Tied at 13-13.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Taylor miss...

Krstic with the AND1!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why does kidd keep takin 3's he cant shoot from out there


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Board by Veal, Kidd misses a 3. Kidd thinks he is Carter now...

Taylor misses again, Best w/ the board...

Kidd misses, Krstic boards, flips it up, foul on Knicks... good.

#2 on Rose.

Nets up 2.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

NEts are on a 11-0 run right now...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic hits.

Ariza in for Rose, Knicks going small...

Nets in the Zone.

Collins w/ the board off Ariza's drive.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Krstic with the layup...he has 6 points...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic banks it in, 14-2 run without Marbury... 

Pretty.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

roro26 said:


> :banghead: i have to work til 9:30, and it takes me an hour to get home. i´ll miss it and have to watch it on tape. *shakes fist* damn you, income, damn you!


I hear that. I live in Seattle.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Loose ball on Tim Thomas, Nets to the line again.

Collins shooting 2.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh, damn, the game's started.

GO NETS!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

We have been playing great defense here...

Planinic is in now...for Kidd...


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Jermaine Jackson breaks the 14-0 run by the Nets...

19-15 Nets...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran SIGHTING!!!

In for Kidd.

Ariza w/ the offensive, Jackson w/ the bucket.

Nets 19-15.

Nice to be up without Carter.

Best with another circus layup.

Nets up 6.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic with a blocking foul, Thomas to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

bad shootin for both teams 7-20 for knicks 8-22 for nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson in for Collins.

Thomas hits the first.

And the 2nd.

Nets up 4.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Red Head with the sweet move...head fake, spin...niiiiice...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Best to Veal, fakes out Crawford, goes to the left hand... good.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

BEST!!!!...with the shot...

it was 13-5 at one time...

after 1, it's 25-17 NETS!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Crawford with a circus move, misses, Krstic with the board, to Zoran, Zoran to Best, hits.

Nets up... 25-17, 20-4 run.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Zoran SIGHTING!!!
> 
> In for Kidd.
> 
> ...


to tell you the truth i am surprised were up theyre talkin about the nets on tnt they said rj might be back for last 2 or 3 games of season


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

am impressed, nets doing good without Vince in, keep up the good work guys


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

RJ said he might be back last 2 or 3 games of season


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think its a good move to get RJ in to game mode if the nets are in a playoff spot. He should get his body accustomed to playing on a high level after so long


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG... Krstic to Robinson misses the 3, Best w/ the offensive among the trees.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Zoran!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran backs it in and hits.

Buford still must be in the dog house.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Veal the board, Best to Krstic. Hits.

22-8 in the paint.

Knicks Time Out.

Carter and Kidd still not in, Frank is getting cocky.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LOL so how many people still dont want Best resigned with the nets next season, the man has been playing pretty good this last couple of games


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Man we are killing them right now...Best just made a sweet pass down low to Krstic...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i expect steph to be back soon


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Zoran...WITH THE FLUSH!!! Best with another great play...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Ariza turn over, Nets off to the races, Best ot Zoran, Zoran for the dunk.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

*turns game off*

thanks for beating the crap out of the knicks. your helping us alot with our draft position. but if you guys play the raptors and bucks, please lose.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You know at this rate, Vince and Kidd might be playing the garbage minutes


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Best drawing the foul...going to line...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Williams miss, Ariza with the put back dump. 31-19.

Nets are 12-6 with Carter and Kidd on the Bench.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> You know at this rate, Vince and Kidd might be playing the garbage minutes


lol


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Stupid storm has my satelite all jacked up.

From the small amount i've seen, the Nets are looking good.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

unbelievable...we have a 14 point lead...and vince has only played a couple minutes..man are we good


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Williams miss, Ariza with the put back dump. 31-19.
> 
> Nets are 12-6 with Carter and Kidd on the Bench.
> 
> ...


we know carter and kidd are on the bench


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

this is the most rest kidd+carter have gotten all season


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Best misses the 2nd, what a nice move to get Crawford in the air before.

Krstic w/ an illegal defense.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> You know at this rate, Vince and Kidd might be playing the garbage minutes


They could use the rest.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

it is looking good. I haven't heard Veal's name mentioned much. Is his presence contributing to the wide-open (sounding) offense?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> unbelievable...we have a 14 point lead...and vince has only played a couple minutes..man are we good


nah it's just we are playin the knicks


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Red HEad with the steal!!!! AND THE JAM!

WOOT!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins in for Krstic, shot was good, Nets up 32-20.

OMG, Veal w/ the steal and what a DUNK!!!

Never seen him jump that far.

Carter jumps up and down.

Collins foul.

Thought it was clean.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

*We have 14-15 guests checking this thread out. Join up, it's free, and we always appreciate different voices!*


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Except for Best, that's a tall lineup for the Nets.
Krstic, Robinson, Scalabrine, Planinic, and Best.

34-20 Nets, after a Veal dunk.
8 min to go for the 2nd period


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Mogriffjr said:


> Red HEad with the steal!!!! AND THE JAM!
> 
> WOOT!!


Veal is mad slept on.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Red Head takes a seat...has been playing well for us...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Some Nets fancy passing. Veal turns it over, foul on Zoran, Veal is out now...

Carter in for Veal.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

very balanced scoring and shot attempts.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

lets not let the lead go into single digits... NM CLIFF FOR 3!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ariza to Thomas (Kurt), Robinson answers with a 3, he's still feeling it from Cleveland.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Dumpy said:


> very balanced scoring and shot attempts.


That's what I call "vintage Nets bball".


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah this is good :biggrin: 
GO NETS :banana:


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Illegal defense on the Nets


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

all vince can do is catch and shoot he cant drive becaause he might pick up off. foul and cant play much d


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets w/ another illegal defense. We are always out of position.

Crawford hits.

Thomas hits.

37-27.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Petey said:


> Ariza to Thomas (Kurt), Robinson answers with a 3, he's still feeling it from Cleveland.
> 
> -Petey
> 
> *Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


Cliffy definitely adds the ability to stretch the D, by bringing out the other teams PF or C, opening up the lane.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Zoran with the shot...he's getting some minutes...nice

Starbury with the shot...39-29 Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Zoran. Nice stroke.

Marbury high off the Window, Nets up 10.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> all vince can do is catch and shoot he cant drive becaause he might pick up off. foul and cant play much d


As long as he is hitting those shots...that's cool.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ariza bulls over Best, on the other end Carter was almost thrown into the crowd. Remember the topic we had on AI... AI would have gotten 12 free throws right there... well not that many, but you get the point.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Zoran is too good :biggrin:


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Petey said:


> Carter to Zoran. Nice stroke.
> 
> Marbury high off the Window, Nets up 10.
> 
> ...


If Zoran can get that shot to be more consistant, he could develop a Toni Kukoc type role with the Nets.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Ariza bulls over Best, on the other end Carter was almost thrown into the crowd. Remember the topic we had on AI... AI would have gotten 12 free throws right there... well not that many, but you get the point.
> 
> -Petey
> 
> *Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


what do you mean carter was thrown into the crowd


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

VC gets into the game lol...our role players have done great...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter w/ the fade away off a screen, it's good, Kidd is back in.

Collins strips Marbury, Kidd slows it down, Carter unable to hit the scoop.

Marbury hits.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran misses, Kidd with a long board, Carter to Zoran, Zoran out of bounds.

Rose in for Ariza.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I just got back. How many FT's has rose taken so far?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC threeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mogriffjr said:


> VC gets into the game lol...our role players have done great...


If was a foul...

Thomas hits, Carter replies with a 3.

Nets up 11.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

VC has been shooting 41% from 3 since joining the Nets...

AIRBALL!! FROM STARBURY


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

:lol if carter didnt make that 3 i would've been angry... then MARBURY WITH THE AIRBALL


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I just got back. How many FT's has rose taken so far?


none


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Knicks 33-41 Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury w/ an AIR BALL, the crowd gets into it, and he's smiling away.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

41-29 Good game so far


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Marbury picks up number 3 on the offensive foul.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd can't shoot


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Marbury w/ #3... backing down Carter.

Marbury to the bench.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

kidd with the crazy lay in, and one.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Jerome...BLOCK FOUL!! Kidd with the AND1!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG... Jason Kidd was tripped, throws up the shot and hits... LOL

Ok, we hit circus shots too.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

good job by the nets to go up big without carter now he can come back and torture them
kidd and 1


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

The nets doing a good job in the Paint


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

47-33, Nets

Kidd had hit.

Knicks look lost without Marbury out there.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> kidd can't shoot


They dont call him Ason Kidd for nothing...


Then he hits a 3!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd with the 3!!! we up 17 lmao....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

kidd with the three. 50-33 nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins board, pass to Kidd, to Veal back to Kidd, 3.

50-33, 9-0 run.

Nets.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## NetsRoll (Mar 24, 2004)

NJ Grand NJ said:


> They dont call him Ason Kidd for nothing...


Only Knick fans call him Ason Kidd.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

NetsRoll said:


> Only Knick fans call him Ason Kidd.


And bitter Mavs and Suns fans.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

hahaha, since he's been a net:
Kidd 27 triple doubles
Knicks 2. :laugh:


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Krstic back in game..33-50


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets back on the court with the Starters, offensive on Veal on a clear off.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

2:25 to go before the half.

Nets playing well, Knicks well ... bad.
Result: 17 point lead for the Nets. :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Veal with the offensive foul, kurt thomas does the same at the other end, but its his third.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kurt Thomas didn't want to be left out... #3 setting a screen.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I would like to see Billy in the Game...

50-33 ?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Veal to Kidd again!!!

Kidd is now on fire.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hits another shot. 13 points, 6 rebounds, 2 assists so far.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd again...he's hot...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Man... Kidd with a personal, was a foul on Crawford.

Can't get all the calls.

Well, only have gotten 1.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> I would like to see Billy in the Game...
> 
> 50-33 ?


 I don't think he's gonna get in there til the end of the game. Maybe for a little right before the half.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd with another shot...my goodness...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd with another! 10 straight poitns for him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Crawford makes both, Kidd hits his 10th straight point for the Nets.

He's on fire after the poor start.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rose denied by the rim, Sweetney follows... LOL

Kidd with a layup.

How ugly.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

HAHAHA, rose tries to get fancy and gets stuff by the rim. Sweetney was there to follow up though

Kidd with a layup! He's on fire.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

kidd has personally taken over the game


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

kidd with 3


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd Again...my first official sig...KIDD AGAIN!

Crawford T'ed up...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Technical on crawford.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

19 first half points for Kidd. He loves taking it to the Knicks.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Petey said:


> Veal to Kidd again!!!
> 
> Kidd is now on fire.
> 
> ...


Yup !!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Taylor goes 0 of 2 from the line, 27 seconds left, Nets up 20


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

in the third i expect kidd to get about 8 or 9 assists 5 to vince


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jump ball, 2 seconds on the shot clock. 4.3 on the game clock.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

37-58


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

57-37 Nets...oh my!!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Kidd in his way to a 40 pts game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Craword misses a shot at the buzzer. Nets up 57-37 at the half.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we're up 21 and vince has only played 9 minutes


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> Kidd in his way to a 40 pts game


i doubt it


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Looks like another easy W


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> we're up 21 and vince has only played 9 minutes


what's vince's statline right now


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

We have to come out and play hard, lock them down.

This is the best 3 halfs of 'back to back to back' basketball we've watched the Nets play all year.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> we're up 21 and vince has only played 9 minutes


Haha, You think that is a bad thing, don't you?

-Petey


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> i doubt it


Ok in his way to a 30 pts game. and close to a triple double


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

At the half:
Kidd 19 points, 6 rebounds, 2 assists.
Nenad 8 points, 4 rebounds.
Vince 9 points, 1 assist.
Zoran 6 points off the bench
Buford....0 minutes :yes:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

HalfTime, So far so Good


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lets not forget about Cliff, Best and Veal all doing pretty good work out there


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd tied with Lenny Wilkens for 9th all time in assists.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

We're getting great contributions from everyone...

Plus we're attacking the rim...ferociously...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Haha, You think that is a bad thing, don't you?
> 
> -Petey


no i dont as a matter of fact he will have an easier time scorin now


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Would this win offically end the Knicks playoff hopes? I know they're right on the edge there.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Veal starts off with a big basket.

Nets up 22!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Veal kncoks down a jumper to start the second half.

Kidd and Marbury with the jump ball now.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Red Head starts the party off with a j...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Would this win offically end the Knicks playoff hopes? I know they're right on the edge there.


i thought it was already over for them


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Rose starting off 2nd half...Tim Thomas on the bench now...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Rose knocks it down, back to a 20 point game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rose from the Corner, Rose starting over Thomas for the 2nd half.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

whoa...RED HEAD...WITH THE FLUSH...wow...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

scalabrine!!!! that was awesome.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Veal with a jumper.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Veal... AIR VEAL!!!

Carter pulled attention away so Veal could cut... LOL

What a new friendship. Veal w/ the flex.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose jumper, Veal dunk.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Crawford hits a three. 11 for him. Nets up 61-42


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vealsanity


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Crawford knocks down an open 3.

With 11, he's the top scorer for the Knicks.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Carter gets fouled...goin to the line...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Crawford for 3....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sweetney just fouled Carter, Carter to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd short on the three, offensive rebound work by collins, gets to vince who is going ot hte line for 2.

Nets rets are 15-4 when Vince scores 30+
Knicks are 5-11 (I think I forgot the number already, haha) when Marbury scores 30+


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Sweetney, Carter makes 1-2.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

lol radio announcers talking about those tough Knick teams...seems so long ago lol

Collins with his 3rd...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

fruitcake said:


> vealsanity


 :laugh:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Foul on Collins


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd with the 3...21 for him...we're up 23 points...KRSTIC WITH THE PASS TO KIDD...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd w/ the open 3.

Left wide open.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Knicks with 12 turnovers so far.

Nenad finds kidd, for the wide open three. 65-42, Nets.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kidd for 3....


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd misses the 3...Starbury with the rebound...Crawford miss but Rose with the 2...


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd to Collins...with the 2....


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose layup.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins knocks down the jumper. I want to see him put up another three.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury to Crawford, misses, Rose with the put back.

Kidd to Collins.

Rose hits a jumper.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Collins jumper, Rose jumper.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince has been awfully quiet in this game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd is playing at a different level...he's doing everything. 

VEAL TO VINCE!!!!!


----------



## smaug (Jul 28, 2003)

Veal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

As Clyde would say "Knicks with the swiss cheese de..."

Nets playing great out there...

VC for 3!!!! BANG!!!

Red HEad

DUNK
MY GOODNESS
TO 
VINCE!! LMAO1!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Carter hits a 3...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Veal misses the 3, Kidd bats it to Carter, Carter for 3!

OMG

Veal with a steal, ALLY OPP TO CARTER!!!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

what a play, veal steals it, lobs it up for vince for the dunk.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

what is happening


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol and then he makes 2 straight points


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC with a driving dunk....


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> As Clyde would say "Knicks with the swiss cheese de..."
> 
> Nets playing great out there...
> 
> ...



LOL excuse me there but that was just niiiice lmao...


----------



## smaug (Jul 28, 2003)

scalabrine + shaved head = allstar.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

knicks need to regroup


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

give Veal the contract extension right now.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

smaug said:


> scalabrine + shaved head = allstar.


lol don't be ridiculous


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how was the dunk


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

NETS with 70+ points, with still 7 min to go in the 3rd.

Early this season, that's the total game points for the Nets. Amazing.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

veal: 8 points, 6 rebounds 3 assists 3 steals

i could use this guy on my fantasy team...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

smaug said:


> scalabrine + shaved head = allstar.


defintiely :yes:

Also, Kidd moved into 9th all time on the assists list. Congrats to him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, now the circus is in town. Kidd to Veal, reverse, misses, Veal to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> how was the dunk


can someone please tell me before i forget


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

46-72


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Red Head misses FT, backtapped....to us LOL...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on KT.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> can someone please tell me before i forget


Amazing, was like he was flying, his body was... like --<-0

LOL.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Crawford for 3...

73-49...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I bet RJ wishes he was playing in this games, the nets seem to be having a whole load of fun out there


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> can someone please tell me before i forget


 He slammed the ball through the hoop? it was nothing special, except for the sick pass from veal


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Crawford for 3


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

wow Krstic with the nice block...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rose to Thomas, swatted by Krstic.

Nets 7th turnover.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose with a jumper.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kurt Thomas puts it down hard. 20 point game.

Nets time out.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

its says Vince Carter misses 28 foot 3 point jump shot...

why did he take such a long shot?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

KT with a dunk


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I totally stopped paying attention to the score....it just seems like they should end the game now.


----------



## smaug (Jul 28, 2003)

i miss the white castle family plans.. those were the shiznit.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

knicks on a mini rum down 20 :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

fruitcake said:


> its says Vince Carter misses 28 foot 3 point jump shot...
> 
> why did he take such a long shot?


 Idon't kow...he seems to take a lot of threes from a good distance behind the line...but he hits them sometimes, so its not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Tim Thomas is out with a knee injury...


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd to Carter for the oop!


----------



## smaug (Jul 28, 2003)

back from the break +2


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Allyoop kidd to vince.

Tim Thomas out for the rest of the game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Carter with an Alley Opp.

Marbury hits a triple.

Tim Thomas is done for the night.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## smaug (Jul 28, 2003)

we are all watching the same game, and posting the same things, at the same time. 

entertaining.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

VC for 3...he has 20pts...Veal with the nice pass there...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC THREEEEEEEEE to beat the buzzer. 20 for him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG Carter w/ a buzz beater 3!!!

20 for Carter.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smaug (Jul 28, 2003)

anyone else watching this while at work?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

see petey i told you i wasnt worried about vince not scorin he now has 11 in the quarter


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd to Carter again...

Kidd's line- 21pts, 8rebs, 8asts


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Carter...

Carter with a no call but hits.

22 for Vince.

Nets up 24.

Kidd fouls Marbury.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Another basket for Vince. Nets up 80-56.


----------



## smaug (Jul 28, 2003)

and marbury sucks.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince with 7 straight points


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC with a yet another basket


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> see petey i told you i wasnt worried about vince not scorin he now has 11 in the quarter


Yes, but won't the Nets still be up regardless?

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hopefully Vince can get his 20th 30pt game tonite, but if the game continues in this fashion, he and Kidd will be out soon


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

They've been traded baskets...too bad for the knicks they started off down 20.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Kidd, Marbury makes both.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

13 in quarter for vince


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury hits a straight away 3.

Nets up only 19 now.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Marbury for 3....


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Starbury for 3...80-61 Nets...

Krstic with the rebound off VC's miss...Krstic to the line...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad gets the offensive rebound, keeps the ball up (finally!) and draws the foul


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter in and out, Krstic with the offensive board, going up, fouled...

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on KT, he's 5th.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Krstic has 10 points!!...25-12 when he gets 10 or more hehe...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff in, collins out. Nets up 82-61 after 2 FT's from Nenad. 10 points (we know what that means ) and 7 rebounds.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic only has 10 points... He needs to pad those stats now.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Krstic makes both FTs


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Veal down holding his face. Ian says he's bleeding.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow marbury is trying to bring the knicks back, he seems to be playing with intensity out there


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury with 10 straight, hits a long 2.

Veal is down and bleeding.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Red Head got hit!!! NOOOO!!!

Jerome gets 2pts and foul...


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Knicks in foul trouble:
K. Thomas - 5
M Sweetney - 4
Marbury - 3
Rose - 2

Net in foul trouble:
Collins - 3
Carter, Kidd, Krstic - 2


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

That was nice of Rose to come over and check on Veal after he hit him accidently. Most guys wouldn't do that


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Marbury with 10 straight, hits a long 2.
> 
> Veal is down and bleeding.
> 
> ...


where is he bleeding from


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran in for Veal.

Best, Carter, Zoran, Robinson, Krstic.

Knicks on a 10-2 run.

12-2 run, Marbury hits.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Starbury with a tough shot...14pt lead for us...

Zoran for 3...YES!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

knicks make it a game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> where is he bleeding from



I don't think he was bleeding. Got hit in the eye.

Zoran with the three.

Marbury is heating up. Knicks down 15 now.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Starbury has taken over for the Knicks...has been killing us...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Zoran for 3!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran with a 3, Marbury with another bucket.

Amazing...

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Zoran!!! with the floater...nice shot Zoran!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran is showing some moves.

Hits as he drives.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Zoran with some needed buckets


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Zoran!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets get some extra time, zoran hits another. Going to the 4th, Nets 87-Knicks 70


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets 87-70, going to the 4th.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

marbury with 14 in quarter
vince with 13 in quarter


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

That clock is like the old boston garden clocks. Just stop working and give the home team some extra time.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow, lots of rebounds tonight for both teams ... meaning a lot of missed FGs. And Nets are still leading ... Knicks really sucks. LOL


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

imagine if crawford was havin a good game we would be in trouble


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Veal looks like he's okay. A little banged up, but okay.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury is really taking it to the Nets.

Robinson with the foul.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Cliffy


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

damn KRstic got hacked man...

Crawford for 3...Knicks down 12...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd coming back in at the next stop.

Crawford hits a three. 12 point game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury has 16 of the Knicks last 19 points. Crawford has the other 3.

Williams w/ the steal on Krstic.

Marbury short. Tracked down by Marbury, Crawford with another 3.

Kidd is coming back, Nets up 12 now.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

gotta go back to carter only up 12


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This game is getting quite scary, nets cant let knicks back into this


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Marybury and Crawford are killing us here...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

12 point game.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Petey said:


> Marbury is really taking it to the Nets.


Tit for Tat.
"Kidded" Marbury :biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Carter on the turn around.

Pretty.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

VC with 15pts in the 2nd half...

VC gotta step it up here...get us on a run...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

carter puts a stop to run


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Crawford draws the foul...VC with his 3rd foul...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Best fouls Marbury.

Knicks get the ball back after a weird exchange, blocking foul.

Best took a shot.

No call.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

:basket: 75-89


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mogriffjr said:


> Crawford draws the foul...VC with his 3rd foul...


Foul was changed to Robinson.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Cliffy with his 2nd shooting foul...


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Cartah with the steal!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter w/ a big steal.

89-77, Carter hits when he gets the ball back.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Here we go, Cartah taking over now...WE HAVE THE ONE ON ONE PLAYAH BOI! Best with the ball...

ahh Cartah missed the oop from Kidd...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

vince with the steal and then the basket.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Mo Taylor gets fouled by Cliffy...tough shot there...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Carter, misses the layup, Knicks ball.

Carter is 11 of 19 from the field.

Mo Taylor???

To the line after hitting.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Knicks hanging in there.

Veal back in. 12 point game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Taylor misses, Kidd with the board. Veal is back in.

Kidd has 9 boards?

Carter misses.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

A Travel??? Geez...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

that was a nice move by crawford. 10 point game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh man, Crawford just converts.

Krstic is about to come in.

Carter to Robinson, miss.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

haha what defense there...Red Head and Cliffy...Kidd with the layup...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson w/ a steal, pass to Kidd, layup, Nets up 12, 8 minutes left.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

81-91 :curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Williams hits two FT's, back to a 10 point game.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

nets in penalty


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Knicks are in the bonus already....


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

wow Knicks throwing up shots now...Knicks back in it...Crawford with the circus shot...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Crawford hits another, 8 point game.


----------



## smaug (Jul 28, 2003)

we better not blow this.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

VC answers with a jumper...up 10...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG, Marbury to Crawford, Crawford spins, off the window, hits.

Kidd to Carter.

10 assists?

95-85, Nets.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince hits, makes it a 10 point game. 28 for him (8 in the 4th)


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

JYD with the jam...GIVE IT TO CARTAH,...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

a knicks comeback why is everyone so quiet


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nets need to DEFEND


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

85-95


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets over the limit...marbury going to the line


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Crawford to Williams.

Nets up 8.

Rebound off of Veal.

Marbury driving, fouled.

Nets are already over the limit.

6:26 left to play in the 4th.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kidd picks up his 3rd.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

wow the knicks have come all the way back


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets up only 6 now.

Carter misses, then puts it back in.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Carter misses shot, but gets his own miss and makes it...Cartah is carrying us

JYD comes back with a layup...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince with the putback..8 poitn game.
Williams hits, 6 point game


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

6 point game....


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Is it just me, or did the Knicks go on a run after Whinny Tim left the game for good


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Willaims with the drive, the flip goes down.

97-91, Nets.

Kidd to Collins, deep shot, hits.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince finally wit his 30, it will be a waste if the nets lose this


----------



## smaug (Jul 28, 2003)

ohhh jeeez


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins with the nice jumper. 8 point game.

Offensive foul on williams, and then a Technical on Kidd.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Offensive foul on Williams, Kidd looks over him... "t" on Kidd.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Collins with the jumper...we up 8pts...

JYD offensive foul...

Tech on Kidd...we getting antsy here!


----------



## smaug (Jul 28, 2003)

what the hell..


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Collins jumper, 8 point game.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

91-97


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

collins havin a good game 8 points 8 rebounds


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Off. foul on JYD.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

damn i just came back and what i found a close game ? aggghhh


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

technical on kidd


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

This has become a great game...

Nets are 15-4 when Carter goes for 30...

Knicks are 5-11 when Starbury goes for 30 lol...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

99-92 with about 5 left.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Tech on Kidd?


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

91-99


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Collins with the miss but we get ball back...up 7...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets up only 7, but Nets ball, 99-92, Carter drives passes Kidd, Kidd misses, Carter taps to Veal.

Collins misses, out of bounds on the Knicks, nice, new shot clock.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nets making this game interesting.:banana: 

They know it's not fun having Billy and Rodney in the court. :biggrin:


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Cartah gets fouled...JYD with his 3rd...


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Just wondering. What is the record for the Longer Nets game thread


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Mogriffjr said:


> This has become a great game...


I liked it more when we were up by 20.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

faNETicS said:


> Nets making this game interesting.:banana:
> 
> They know it's not fun having Billy and Rodney in the court. :biggrin:


haha...we don't want to see Buford...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Williams fouls Carter. Carter going to the line?

No.

Call reversed.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> Cartah gets fouled...JYD with his 3rd...


is carter goin to the line


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> Just wondering. What is the record for the Longer Nets game thread


 Petey will know, we had a ridiculously long one the other day.

Kidd hits a jumper at the buzzer!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Krstic to Kidd with no time left...BANG!! up 9 with 4:24 left...


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Knicks TURNOVER!!! Nets ball...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic to Kidd, hits, as the buzzer goes off, too much passing guys. 101-92, Nets ball, Knicks turnover.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Knicks and nets I LOVE this rivalry


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

KIDD AGAIN!!! he's killing them...Kidd stares down knicks bench LMAO i love it...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Bad pass from crawford, nets up 101-92.

Kidd nails the three! 104-92 with 4 minutesish left.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Veal and Twin each need a bucket so all of the starters can have double figure scoring


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd one rebound shy of triple double


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic was fouled, no call, so Kidd hits a HUGE 3.

Marbury gets it across, time out.

Nets up 12.

Kidd w/ 28 points.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Dang, Kidd turning this team around.
Him making the 3's and jump shots, with assists from other players. :banana:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol I bet TNT wishes they had this on national tv


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets back up 12. :yes:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey RJ SIGHTING!!!

Cheering on the guys. 

Didn't know he was back on the bench.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

J-KIDD has 22 fga :jawdrop: knicks findin out the hardway that he is no joke
28 points


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> kidd one rebound shy of triple double


 Really?? I didn't even realize he had that many assists.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Lol I bet TNT wishes they had this on national tv


Damn networks ... they don't have an idea that the Nets have fans around the country.:curse:


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Petey said:


> Krstic to Kidd, hits, as the buzzer goes off, too much passing guys.


I think he's didn't want to take that shot cause he was a rookie. He probably feels as if he has to defer to Kidd and Carter.

BTW Kidd TRIPLE DOUBLE


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dang Vince and Kidd combining for over 50pts, thats serious right there


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

RED HEAD WITH THE 3!!! we up by 15 lol...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Rose with the airball, kidd gets it.

66th career triple double! 7th of the season!

Veal for threeeeeeee!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rose w/ an AIR BALL 3... Kidd now has his 66th career triple double, 7th of the season.

Veal for 3! From Carter...

They are loving it right now.

Nets up 107-92, Carter takes a shot to the head.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd with the trip doub veal for 3


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

LOL. See ... Nets can make shots if they need to. They just need to be challenged. Piece of cake.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

107-94 with 3 minutes left.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what happened to marbury


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Cartah miss, but Krstic gets rebounds...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

vince short on the three, offensive rebound for Nenad. He's getting the ball over all the shorter knicks big men.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Veal to Carter, Carter misses, Krstic with an offensive, foul on Rose.

107-94, Nets. 2:32 remaining.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Krstic gets offensive foul...we up 13...


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

94-107


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

carter and kidd are both 3-10 on 3 pointers


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Rose gets fouled by Collins on the jumpshot...his 5th..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

rose fouled by collins. Going to the line. 107-94 with 2:12 left.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins just picks up #5.

Rose to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd with the trib dub AGAIN...66th of his career, 7th this year...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

107-95, Nets, Rose hits both. Veal turns over the ball.

Bad possession.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Come on Twin, your turn for double digits

Come on Krstic, you need more points to average 10.0 for the season


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

bad posession there. Didn't use any time.

Marbury hits a three.

107-98, 1:57 left.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Marybury with the rainbow 3...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

collins bringing the ball up...pray we never see that again.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury just hits a 3, Nets up 9.

Nets 107-98.

Rose knocks it out of bounds.

1:51 left.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

marbury with 30


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Cartah misses 3...Collins blocks Crawford's shot...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins with a nice block. Nets using some clock now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses a long rebound, Collins blocks Crawford.

Kidd brings the ball over.

Fouling?

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Collins actually jumped pretty high there..WOW...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Jason Kidd does it again!*

Yup. Another triple-double.

And playing against the self-appointed "best Pg in the world"...

This guy is fantastic, when playing at full force: 2 minutes to go and he has 28-10-12. The most interesting fact: he feeds others. Vince has 30pts right now.

Does anybody have any doubts that Jason Kidd is (on pair with Nash) the best PG in the game still?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Mogriffjr said:


> Collins actually jumped pretty high there..WOW...


 First time for everything.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

are nets in penalty


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Petey said:


> Carter misses a long rebound, Collins blocks Crawford.
> 
> Kidd brings the ball over.
> 
> ...


 yes they are fouling...100...hehe


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

carter and kidd should really cut down on these 3s


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> are nets in penalty


No, the Knicks had 1 foul to give.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

13 more triple doubles and Kidd moves into 3rd all time.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Carter gets fouled...JYD fouls Cartah hard...uh-oh...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter goes down, foul on Williams.

Hard foul by Williams.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince getting up slowly after that foul....Williams stood over him, where is the T for that?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> carter and kidd should really cut down on these 3s


no they shouldnt if thats what the defense is givin them


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

"t" on Williams for standing over Carter, good call cause Kidd got called on it.

Carter with the misses, has 2 more left.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Good, they called the Technical on williams. Vince misses it though.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

and that used to be vince's homeboy


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

107-98 US...Cartah misses 1st FT...makes 2nd...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince goes 2 of 2 from the line on his FT attempts, Nets up 109-98. 1:08 left.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

that was close we almost let this one get away


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hits the 2nd and 3rd. Some blood on Williams, time out called with 1:08 left to play.

109-98 Nets.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*

yea, id still take him over nash. kidd cant light it up with his jumper like nash can but his defense and his rebounding are just way ahead of nash. and vince seems to love playing with him. it'll be interesting to see how the offseason shakes down, see if they trade him or not.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

98-109


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad with the nice block.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Cartah with rebound...

Krstic gets fouled...going to the line...


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Another nice thread ... with 520+ posts so far. :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd passes to Veal to rub it in, Taylor fouls Krstic. Krstic needs these 2.

Hits the first...

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

faNETicS said:


> Another nice thread ... with 520+ posts so far. :banana:


you know how we do mang lol


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd with the ovation...great job from Kidd...he <3 Knicks...


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*

Nets are going to kick *** next year if they keep Kidd.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to the bench... Krstic misses the 2nd.

Carter with his 20th 30+ point game as a Net.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

good game evryone that played scored


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*

Kidd and Carter fit each other like hand and glove. The premier pass-first, fast-breaking, alley-oop-tossing point guard and perhaps the most acrobatic finisher and a generally dynamic scorer. Just for the sake of great basketball, I wish they had been teammates their entire careers. That would have gone down as one of the great duos ever.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> good game evryone that played scored


It's just an 8-man team though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*

Dang, in only 26 minutes.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Carter is only 2 behind Bernard King for most 30 point games...he has 20...King had 22...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince has had 30+ point games 20 out of the 51 he's played as a Net.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince and Kidd went 3 crazy today, 6 of 21 from the 3pt line thats awful


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

20 of 51 has been 30+ games for Carter.

Crawford misses the 3, Knicks are not fouling.

Krstic should take a 3.

-Petey


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*

nash has really elevated his game this year so if i had to say over jsut this year it would be nash. However kidds been doing this for so long that i cant deny hes the best atleast for now. That said nash is a much better scorer. Kidd is a better rebounder, nash is a better scorer and in terms of setting up their teammates their pretty equal.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

OVAH!!! 

We dominate the Knicks...!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Another big win. 110-98. Win the season series 3-1


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses, Krstic with the board, and he passes out... damn.

Nets win the season series 3-1, and we are only 1 down of the 6ers now.

-Petey

*Hey Guests don't be afraid to register and take part in the Nets love with us... here is the link to get your free account. Hope to talk some Nets ball with you all!*


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Great game


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> OVAH!!!
> 
> We dominate the Knicks...!!!


ha i bets you gou nervous at the beginnig of the 4th


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

just remembered

vince carter is the new leader in most 30 point games in a season after switching teams midseason!!

he breaks an all-time nba record as a NET :banana:


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Nenad gets double-double :clap:

11p 10r 3a 2b


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> I hate to say this, but Buford might be due tonight. His last 5 games have been horrible.
> 
> Lets go Nets


I think I might have to post this in every game thread now. You can't argue with the results :biggrin:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*

And Kidd is the better defender.

However, Marbury had 30 points on 10-16 shooting, with 9 assists and 5 rebounds.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The key to dominating the Knicks is ensuring that Whinny Tim gets to play the whole game. After he left, the Knicks did better


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

110 - 98 Kidd with another TD


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

fruitcake said:


> just remembered
> 
> vince carter is the new leader in most 30 point games in a season after switching teams midseason!!
> 
> he breaks an all-time nba record as a NET :banana:


 :clap:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> ha i bets you gou nervous at the beginnig of the 4th


Not me.:biggrin: 
I know the Nets can pull it off.
:clap: :clap: :clap: :twave:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

The nets shot awful from FT line


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

BTW A 30 ASSISTs GAME


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Zoran Play great too


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> I think I might have to post this in every game thread now. You can't argue with the results :biggrin:


Thanks for the heads up.
You won't be bothered with that comment next time. :biggrin:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

The 8 man roration works perfect 

Great game overall


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

SpeakerBoxxX said:


> The nets shot awful from FT line


They got rusts, after only having a total of 4 FT last time.:biggrin:


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Night its 4h in the morning for me...


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

today was vince's 20th 30pt game as a net in 52games. he passed marbury who had 19. he is only needs 2more to be tied for first.its amazing what vince has done here, and he has done all this within our offense. he doesnt try to hog the ball like some players *cough iverson*.

btw. does anyone else find ian and kelly's commentary not only informative but entertaining? they have great chemestry and its sad that we wont see that next yr with the uncertanty of kelly's status and ian getting screwed and havin to take a backseat to marv.

stretches like this make me wonder why brian didnt get more minutes earlier in the season when he was healthy. veal is playing so aggressive and i loved the play where he went down the lane and threw it down!!! not to mention his alley-oop to vince  not only has veal played well, but so has zoran. it looks like all the kid needed was time and minutes. i hope coach keeps giving zoran enough minutes and minutes in critical parts in games.

kidd > marbury 
4ever


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

What is he thinking ??? This guy plays "dirty". :biggrin: 









Edit:
How can I imbed an image?







is not working.


----------



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

haa


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

faNETicS said:


> What is he thinking ??? This guy plays "dirty". :biggrin:
> http://espn-i.starwave.com/media/apphoto/ERA10204080109.jpeg
> 
> Edit:
> ...












Seems to be working here.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow great win proud of our guys vc kidd and the rest


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

schub said:


> Seems to be working here.


Coz I'm not an SM (yet) ?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

NR 1 said:


> Good Night its 4h in the morning for me...


 And you still were around for the game thread. Now thats what I call dedication.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

faNETicS said:


> Coz I'm not an SM (yet) ?


Fixed...

It's not an only SM thing... LOL

That would be silly.

-Petey


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

anyone see the jkidd press conference? someone asked him if its exciting to beat NY and he said no, we've done it 19-20x. we are first they are second.. *i summed it up in a nutshell im sure it will be on YES vision eventually*

i love this kind of talk from kidd.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

NR 1 said:


> Good Night its 4h in the morning for me...


Wow, good night buddy, see ya next game.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*

66th career triple double, 7th this season...12 behind Wilt for 3rd place all time.

During the game they showed a nice stat. Since he became a Net...
Kidd-28 triple doubles
Knicks-2 triple doubles


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

yo did n e one catch kidd's postgame comments....he based the knicks..i was waitin for that...it was entertaining haha


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*

Kidd is definitely the best PG in the world when he is healthy. I list Steve Nash as my favourite player, but I have to admit that over their careers, Kidd has just shown way more than Nash has.

Kudos to Jason on the Trip-Dub!


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*

J-Kidd has been killing the Knicks since he was traded to the Nets. You can see he plays with more energy against them.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*

He's the best point guard of my era and I would gladly take him behind Magic and John Stockton in my all time greats team.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vincanity15311 said:


> yo did n e one catch kidd's postgame comments....he based the knicks..i was waitin for that...it was entertaining haha


 what did he say?


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

example:

"We've own these guys for a while now"

and

"How do u expect us to get excited about beating the knicks. We've
beat them 19 or 20 times recently. THey're below us in the standings.
The real game to get excited about is the celtics game saturday cuz
theyre the division leaders."


----------



## TataFry (Feb 13, 2005)

You know... towards the end... while the Knicks were down by 6 and making a comeback. You saw how tough they were acting... the Knicks.. JYD dunked over Nenad I think and jumping up and down. Bobbing his head... acting like he did something huge. Acting real tough, etc.

It really made me miss KMart. Because all that rough, stuff they were doing.. I doubt it happen with KMart here and if it did... KMart would be the one doing it.

Damn... never realize how much you miss a guy when something happens on the court that remind you of him and it strikes at you suddenly.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

TataFry said:


> You know... towards the end... while the Knicks were down by 6 and making a comeback. You saw how tough they were acting... the Knicks.. JYD dunked over Nenad I think and jumping up and down. Bobbing his head... acting like he did something huge. Acting real tough, etc.
> 
> It really made me miss KMart. Because all that rough, stuff they were doing.. I doubt it happen with KMart here and if it did... KMart would be the one doing it.
> 
> Damn... never realize how much you miss a guy when something happens on the court that remind you of him and it strikes at you suddenly.


 I was saying that the other day.

I'm not saying kmart is better then vince, cause he's not. i'm happy with vince. But there is just something about kmart that I miss. He gave the team some personality, someone who was emotional out on the court and could get the crowd going like that.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*

I would easily put him over Nash as the best point guard in the L. I really thought the surgery would slow him down, but it hasn't really. He's still an amazing player.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

dudes, great thread.

i had to watch the game on tape, but well worth it. it's like, what, 1 in the morning, but it was well worth the wait. it shouldn't have been so close though. :clap:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*



Minstrel said:


> Kidd and Carter fit each other like hand and glove. The premier pass-first, fast-breaking, alley-oop-tossing point guard and perhaps the most acrobatic finisher and a generally dynamic scorer. Just for the sake of great basketball, I wish they had been teammates their entire careers. That would have gone down as one of the great duos ever.


"a generally dynamic scorer" What does it mean? Th eguy maybe the best halfcourt backcourt scorer along with Kobe and Iverson in the NBA?

yeah, I wish it was T-mac there and you would come up with more than a generally dynamic scorer.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*



John said:


> "a generally dynamic scorer" What does it mean? Th eguy maybe the best halfcourt backcourt scorer along with Kobe and Iverson in the NBA?
> 
> yeah, I wish it was T-mac there and you would come up with more than a generally dynamic scorer.


Yeah, I don't think Carter is as good a halfcourt scorer, overall, as Bryant and McGrady. But, when healthy, he's the most dynamic and best finisher.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

ESPN SportCenter highlights.

Enjoy!

http://s21.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=34PKF8HAUXPUF3URBB00R983ON


----------



## xavisxavis (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*



Greg Ostertag! said:


> Nets are going to kick *** next year if they keep Kidd.


yeah especially with jefferson back


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*

that's career tripple double #66!


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*

anybody read his post game quotes, Any thoughts on that?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*



NYKBaller said:


> anybody read his post game quotes, Any thoughts on that?


I got a good laugh out of them. The media hypes it up so much as a rivalry, so he just plays it up and adds more fuel to the fire.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*



NYKBaller said:


> anybody read his post game quotes, Any thoughts on that?


 For those who don't know...

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/nets/story/297896p-255009c.html



> "We've owned those guys for a while and it showed again tonight that we have their number,"..... "It's just New York. Why would it be satisfying beating New York? We've done that 19, 20 times now. They are second-place (in the area). They are behind us."
> 
> Kidd delivered the ultimate insult by saying that defeating the Knicks (29-45) has become a bore.
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*



John said:


> "a generally dynamic scorer" What does it mean? Th eguy maybe the best halfcourt backcourt scorer along with Kobe and Iverson in the NBA?
> 
> yeah, I wish it was T-mac there and you would come up with more than a generally dynamic scorer.


The best part, is that Vince does it all within the team structure (at least since he's gone to the Nets). He's not ball-hogging out there. He's getting his points in the flow of the offense. T-Mac, Kobe, Iverson? Not so much.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/statistics/playoff_picture.html

and we offically eliminated the Knicks from the playoffs. Makes it even sweeter


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> http://www.nba.com/statistics/playoff_picture.html
> 
> and we offically eliminated the Knicks from the playoffs. Makes it even sweeter


Yep, Now its our turn to make the Playoffs :clap:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

What a great game, I made it over to my house with early in the 3rd quarter when NJ was up 24-26 points. I was debating on even staying to watch the rest since I had a lot to do that night, then all the sudden NY went crazy on us. Even a 10-12 point lead seemed scary with the way they were playing at the end. I'm glad I stayed to watch us hang on to that victory. Only 6 more to go!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*

I'll still take Nash.  I don't want a PG to rebound. I want a PG who can shoot , penetrate and create for others and show great leadership. Nash is excellent in those categories.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*



jibikao said:


> I'll still take Nash.  I don't want a PG to rebound. I want a PG who can shoot , penetrate and create for others and show great leadership. Nash is excellent in those categories.


How about a PG who plays some of the best team defense the league has ever seen? [STRIKE]Personally, I like that.[/STRIKE]

Edit: forget that last part (too snarky). my bad.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*

You guys got it all wrong.

Bibby is the best PG in the league. :groucho:


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*



xavisxavis said:


> yeah especially with jefferson back


Actually I think they've been doing better this season without Jefferson. 

Nets Record w/ RJ & VC: 3-5
Nets Record w/ RJ, w/o VC: 9-16
Nets Record w/o RJ, w/ VC: 25-18
VC PPG w/ RJ: 21.6
VC PPG w/o RJ: 27.5

I think that suggests that Carter flourishes and the team does well without Jefferson, and that would still be the case next season (I hope it is, for the Raptors' sake). But hey, I could be wrong - Jefferson is a very good player.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*



RaptorsCB4 said:


> Actually I think they've been doing better this season without Jefferson.
> 
> Nets Record w/ RJ & VC: 3-5
> Nets Record w/ RJ, w/o VC: 9-16
> ...


Jefferson injured his wrist in the first game they played together, played 8 games on it, and then had surgery. Also, they never had a chance to learn how to play together. I think a JKidd, RJ, VC perimeter 3some might be the best perimeter trio in the league next season. In addition to skill level, all three are big, strong and physical presences, who will often be matched up on smaller and/or weaker players.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*



RaptorsCB4 said:


> Actually I think they've been doing better this season without Jefferson.
> 
> Nets Record w/ RJ & VC: 3-5
> Nets Record w/ RJ, w/o VC: 9-16
> ...


 Well a lot of those games with RJ and with no vince were also with no Kidd, and that makes a huge difference. 

And the game when they were together were when Vince just got there and they were still getting used to eachother.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*

Yeah, I guess you guys are right, Jefferson and Carter were still getting used to each other. If they figure out how to play well with one another over the summer, they will be great - but they have to share the ball well. You can't have two great wing players on a team if they don't share the ball. I can just picture Kidd having them take turns...Alley-oop to Jefferson, behind-the-back to Carter, no-look to Jefferson, drive-and-dish to Carter for 3...  :yes:


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*



Nashaholic said:


> nash has really elevated his game this year so if i had to say over jsut this year it would be nash. However kidds been doing this for so long that i cant deny hes the best atleast for now. That said nash is a much better scorer. Kidd is a better rebounder, nash is a better scorer and in terms of setting up their teammates their pretty equal.


I would have to disagree, Kidd is a better defender, rebounder and passer. His passes are more pinpoint and almost force a receiving player to complete the play. Nash a better scorer but he, gets many assist from acrobatic displays breaking down the defense and lobbing it up to athletic finishers. Altho many of Kidd's assists are of the same animal, a better part of Nashe's assists are of this type, or kickouts to spot up shooters. Kidd is better at feeding the post and finding the trailer on a fast break. I rate Kidd higher this year.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*



SeaNet said:


> How about a PG who plays some of the best team defense the league has ever seen? [STRIKE]Personally, I like that.[/STRIKE]
> 
> Edit: forget that last part (too snarky). my bad.


You can have that if you want, not me. Not my taste. Nash's offense-first is my taste and it's not like Nets has so much better defense than Suns so I don't know where "the best team defense the league has ever seen" comes from. :clown:


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> 66th career triple double, 7th this season...12 behind Wilt for 3rd place all time.


Now if they recorded blocks...


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*



Minstrel said:


> Kidd and Carter fit each other like hand and glove. The premier pass-first, fast-breaking, alley-oop-tossing point guard and perhaps the most acrobatic finisher and a generally dynamic scorer. Just for the sake of great basketball, I wish they had been teammates their entire careers. That would have gone down as one of the great duos ever.


 You aint neva lied man.

Not to take away from Richard Jefferson, but place Carter in his position during those Finals runs and tell me they don't steal at least one championship. (recall that jefferson was still developing)


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Jason Kidd does it again!*



SeaNet said:


> The best part, is that Vince does it all within the team structure (at least since he's gone to the Nets). He's not ball-hogging out there. He's getting his points in the flow of the offense. T-Mac, Kobe, Iverson? Not so much.


I think Seanet at least can be a sidekick for me. It's not just so about if Carter is getting his within the offense. It's his TRUE versatility that allowed another superstar to play his game.

He could allow Duncan to does his thing so he be an exact spot up shooter and finisher of the game.

He could allow Shaq to dominate down low and be an the go to guy when it counts. No one can stop him one on one in this league.

He could like now allowing Jason Kidd to ball handling in fastbreak and be a pure scorer on the team as well.

Kobe is better than T-mac in structured offense speaking, but Carter can do catch and shoot off screens like Peja, Allen. He can go one on one like Kobe Byrant, he can shoot 3s the light out like T-mac. He can highpost someone like Paul Pierce. The guy is one consistently used of mid-range shot away from being the best perimeter player offensively in the game.


----------

